# Question: separator included?



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

I purchased a 942, which will arrive tomorrow.

Is a separator included in the box? I have received conflicting info (thread here says yes, dealer info says no).
Also, are short coax jumpers included, to connect separator to 942? If I make up 6" jumpers, do they have to be RG6?
Already have DPP Twin LNB and single lead.

Thanks. Oh, and after all my posts in the 'to lease or not to lease' thread, I'll take the grief with the answers.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Separator came with mine, but I don't remember if the jumpers did, or if the installer had them. I would sure use RG6, though. For such a minimal expense, why chance signal loss?
Hope you enjoy yours, as I have mine!
Tom in TX


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I got a seperator and jumpers with my 942


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

All depends on when the box was packed.

Initially, no Sep or jumpers, later they threw in a Sep, most recently, both are included.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Separator and two jumpers are included in the box.
Just opened the box, and there they were.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If you don't get jumpers, Radio Shack has 1-foot RG6 with connectors for $3.99.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

What a ripoff!

I'll send you a PAIR of 6" (better than 12" for this application) jumpers for $5. If you really want 12" I'll do that - same price. Cable is cheap, it's the connectors and labor that count.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> What a ripoff!
> 
> I'll send you a PAIR of 6" (better than 12" for this application) jumpers for $5. If you really want 12" I'll do that - same price. Cable is cheap, it's the connectors and labor that count.


Radio Shack must be doing something right. They are still around years after their competition like Lafayette Radio, Allied Radio, etc., have closed up shop. Building, stocking and staffing nearly 7,000 stores and operating them profitably requires a reasonable markup.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Although the 942 came with two jumpers, I purchased two more at Radio Shack, as well as a splitter, DC block and adjustable attenuator, all for the OTA setup. Quality is good and all work great. The gas is too expensive to drive back, return the two jumpers and take SimpleSimon up on hs offer. 

Does anybody know why there is a DC bias on the OTA antenna jack? Is there a matching antenna amp?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

IIRC, older 942s were setup to power an OTA amp, but they removed that feature because it was causing other problems.

As for RatShack, the only reason they're still in business is stupid consumers.

My cost for a 12" jumper is 55 cents plus 90 seconds labor. That's purchasing the parts in LOW quantity and assembling them by hand. RS's cost is a small fraction of that.

How about phone splitters? They charge multiple dollars for something anyone can buy - quantity one - for 50 cents if they go to a supplier. Ditto for wall plates, etc.

They're marking stuff up at like 500% - which is like 5 times what other retail stuff goes for.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

The cost of buying and filtering 20 ounces of water is a fraction of a penny, the cost of procuring (in bulk) and filling a plastic bottle, maybe a nickel. How come it costs at least $1.00 from the convenience store or vending machine, and twice that at an outdoor event on a hot day?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> IIRC, older 942s were setup to power an OTA amp, but they removed that feature because it was causing other problems.


Sure enough: there is no power on that coax. Could have saved a DC block. Hmmm...combined with one extra cable, that Radio Shack return run may be worth the gas after all.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bichon said:


> The cost of buying and filtering 20 ounces of water is a fraction of a penny, the cost of procuring (in bulk) and filling a plastic bottle, maybe a nickel. How come it costs at least $1.00 from the convenience store or vending machine, and twice that at an outdoor event on a hot day?


 Because stupid people are willing to pay it. Bottled water STILL costs way more than gasoline.


----------

